# Illusione Epernay Cigar Review - Epernay - Le Monde



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Awesome smoke. Not cheap. Medium bodied and very interesting flavor. Well worth trying a few. Reminds me of a Man O' War with a little less bite.

Read the full review here: Illusione Epernay Cigar Review - Epernay - Le Monde


----------

